# download speed at home500 upto 2mbps!!!



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 2, 2007)

i recently shifted to home500 frm ul900 plan....i thought i might get gud speed but i was shocked to c dat speed didnt even get high than 40KBps though theoretically 2mbps = 256KBps....
even at the nite time there was no speed increase...do i need to change some settings for my adsl modem or wat??
wat max speed u guys get??? any1 wid same xperience?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

bsnl says that you only get 2mbps speeds where ever"technically feasible"
Guess you are not in their technically feasible area.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 2, 2007)

wat r these technical feasible areas then???
i am in punjab


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 2, 2007)

i suppose area means locality not city or state.Why don't you contact your exchange.


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 2, 2007)

ya man ... i wud definately 2mrrw...i am thnkin of shifting back to ul900 if speed is dis way


----------



## 24online (Feb 2, 2007)

Dont be fool in 2 mbps speed .............. They r all cheaters.....

On India TV new channel, i saw that bsnl advertise says " bsnl broadband give s 2 mbps speed " something like that... *but they dont write "upto 2 mbps"  *speed... so ppl buy it......... 

It is better that first test speed on bsnl in your area... than buy... 

I tested thats why i tell u... 
*
Bsnl service is  different in different areas... sometimes good and sometimes very bad... so first do analysis....

fact is that bsnl has not sufficient bandwidth to provide 2 mbps speed to every user of exchange....
*


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 3, 2007)

talked to bsnl guys ..he says no such thning as technically feasible areas problem...he says all of india has dis problem....ditchers....y dnt somebody sue dem.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

Nobody can,they have mentioned"speeds upto 2 mbps" not 2 mbps.Stick to ul900 connection.


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 3, 2007)

i get download speed of more than 200KBPS everytime... but upload speed is only 27KBPS... is there any way to increase that


----------



## shaunak (Feb 3, 2007)

It called "last mile" connectivity. Read all about it...: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_mile

Btw you might also be thankfull you dont get full speeds, read this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=378958&postcount=7


----------



## tweety_bird_bunny (Feb 3, 2007)

i get dwnload speed aaprox 116kBps at night 2-8,torrents and upload of 40kBps....
still better but not 2mbps....chalo i guess maybe bsnl improves and provides fixed 2mbps at ul900 ( but i thnk a long way to go for dat)


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 3, 2007)

keep on dreaming......*img.photobucket.com/albums/v411/hells/more/23_28_101.gif


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 20, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> i get download speed of more than 200KBPS everytime... but upload speed is only 27KBPS... is there any way to increase that



Your speed is synced at the exchange. There is no way (by hacking or whatever) to change it from your side. Check you router properties and you'll know that I'm right.


----------

